# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  تراجع ترتيبي في ديوان الخدمة المدنية

## الحصن نيوز

شكوتي تتلخص كالتالي..  انا مقدمه للديوان طلب توظيف منذ عام (2006) وكان ترتيبي منذ عام (2008) 1 وتفاجأت بالترتيب الجديد للديوان بان يتراجع ترتيبي الى 2 على العلم ان تقديري بالجامعة جيد جدا مرتفع اي (3,1) وحتى لو يلي امامي اعلى مني بالمعدل لا يحق لهم وضعها امامي لاني اتفوق عليها بنقاط الاقدميه بحوالي (2) نقطه. والا يلي امامي معها فيتامين (واو) حجم كبير جدا .   على العلم ان تخصصي بكالوريوس مكتبات وتكنولوجيا التعليم سكان الاغوار الشمالية.

*

*

*



تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

